# 30€ for an Aire?



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

But it is in the centre of Brussels and only 2 metro stops from the Grande Place.
The price includes 16amp EHU, Free WiFi, full service and disposal facilities and.......................

BREAKFAST!

2nd and subsequent nights are 25€

Found it almost by accident when looking for a stop on the way back from Valkenburg.

It is in the closed (behind electric gates) yard of the Auberge de Jeunesse (Generation Europe), Rue de Oliphant, Brussels.

http://www.lesaubergesdejeunesse.be/Brussels-Europe-Motor-homes?lang=fr&var_mode=calcul

Just one tip try and approach from the western side of the Brussels Ring Road as it is then an almost straight run in, from anywhere else the route can be tortuous and the traffic horrendous.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*€30§*

I would use it.

Maybe soon, thank you.

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: €30§*



teemyob said:


> I would use it.
> 
> Maybe soon, thank you.
> 
> TM


Would you use it three times ?? :lol: or more! :lol:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: €30§*



1302 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I would use it.
> ...


Crikey 90 euros for an aire


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

It's not expensive if it saves you time and trouble with its location,unlike some we don't carry bikes or tow a car so it's nice to be close to ammenities now and again.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Well spotted! Thanks for the info.
We were passing Brussels the other day and fancied a stopover but couldn't find anything close to the city so we stopped in Brugge (again) instead.

will be using this in the future.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: €30§*



geordie01 said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


No - 3 nights is only 80€ :wink:


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

How many breakfast's do they provide for at 30 euro's?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

NTG said:


> Well spotted! Thanks for the info.
> We were passing Brussels the other day and fancied a stopover but couldn't find anything close to the city so we stopped in Brugge (again) instead.
> 
> will be using this in the future.


We found it on http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

We wanted power and WiFi somewhere between Valkenburg and Ypres so set that as the filter and that site came up.

I can't understand why I haven't found it before. The site is as good as you can get in a city, secure behind electric gates, toilets (but didn't find any public showers - but didn't ask about them), more power than we could use (1800w heating + charging + fridge + 1100w kettle, all at the same time.) free WiFi, waste disposal/water services, cheap meals/beer/drinks in the hostel, free continental breakfast buffet and no set "get off the site" time.

Being in a city centre it can be a bit noisy, but not enough to keep you awake all night.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Imbiber said:


> How many breakfast's do they provide for at 30 euro's?


It's a Youth Hostel, not a Novotel - so I don't think anyone even asked how many were in the m/home.

There were only 2 of us, but it could easily have been 4 or even 6 as you don't need a voucher or anything for the buffet.

It's easy money for them, somewhere to park, a bit of electric and some food for 30€


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The location relative to the Grand Place


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We spotted a couple of Aires (well Sostas actually) up the top end of Garda this summer in Italy that were that sort of price and full. They certainly werent providing breakfast.

I couldnt stay on them though. I would be physically sick paying €30 for an Aire or dread the thought even a campsite but its just supply and demand.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I would be physically sick paying €30 for an Aire or dread the thought even a campsite but its just supply and demand.


I don't know what you'd suffer paying to park for a day in Brussels then. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I would be physically sick paying €30 for an Aire or dread the thought even a campsite but its just supply and demand.
> ...


Nothing as I would park ten miles away and use the bike like we always do. :wink:

Sorry.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Stanner, it would be great if you could enter it into the database  ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: €30§*



1302 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I would use it.
> ...


Yes.

In Winter, we can use £6 + a day heating by gas.

Add the location, WiFi and Breakfast.

Not so Bad!

TM


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

On first thoughts it looks an absurd amount and I did not read this thread but how much would people pay for similar facilities in Central London?
Having been subjected to a £100pn hotel in central London through work I would suggest something along these lines would cost double that figure.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Camdoon said:


> On first thoughts it looks an absurd amount and I did not read this thread but how much would people pay for similar facilities in Central London?
> Having been subjected to a £100pn hotel in central London through work I would suggest something along these lines would cost double that figure.


You have it exactly right. 
The other options are to either park your m/home out in the suburbs somewhere and risk it sat there with all/most/some of your valuables in all day while you travel in by car/scooter/bike/public transport or drive into the centre try and find a suitable space at an eyewatering price and risk it sat there with all/most/some of your valuables in all day.

At the Aire it is parked in an enclosed yard behind electric gates and over looked by half the windows of the hostel.

If you really must visit Brussels, I think it is as good as you can get for the money.


----------

